# New Member



## davel1957 (Mar 25, 2008)

Greetings everyone! We're new here and new to camping with our 2004 25RSS. We just bought the trailer and are taking it on the first trip this coming weekend. The folks that had it before us took excellent care of it and we're very excited. 
We've already found useful tips posted here by the kind membership. We were thinking about a Tornado tank rinser and I read the reviews posted. Thanks to you all!

We hope to catch up with some other Outback owners sometime in the future!

Thanks for your help!

Dave


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

DaveL1957 said:


> We were thinking about a Tornado tank rinser and I read the reviews posted.


Congratulations on your new purchase and welcome to Outbackers.com. Please be sure to sufficiently rinse the tank prior to attempting to install the Tornado.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

*WELCOME AND CONGRATULATIONS !!!!*


----------



## Tyvekcat (Aug 28, 2007)

Awesome, another Virginia owner. Sure seems like a bunch lately. Can't say we Virginians are not doing our part to keep the economy going








Congratulations and enjoy.
Where you headed this weekend? South ? Smith Mtn. Lake ?


----------



## 'Ohana (May 20, 2007)

Welcome to Outbackers and Congrats on the TT









Ed


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Welcome to Outbackers!









Enjoy using the OB. We too like the 25RSS as you can see by our sig.


----------



## davel1957 (Mar 25, 2008)

Thanks, I will. Still trying to decide if the Tornado or the quicky is the best solution. I appriciate your advise.


----------



## davel1957 (Mar 25, 2008)

Thanks! It's great to meet such a great group of folks. We're not going far this weekend. Paradise Lake in Appomattox. Close by for our first trip in this camper. A huge improvement over our Pop-Ups from past years!


----------



## davel1957 (Mar 25, 2008)

Thanks for the warm welcome. I see that you have the Quicky installed. How do you like it? Does it work well? Are there any "gotchas" that I should look out for? Thanks again!

Dave


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi DaveL1957
















AND









Happy Camping,


----------



## ColoradoChip (Jan 21, 2008)

Congrats and welcome! FYI, I am lookign at having a quickie flush put in before I use the black tank at all. I found it on Camping World for about $22.00 plus a $79.00 installation fee. I was surpised to see that the installation was so cheap, so I called Camping world, and their flat installation price is $79.00 on the Quickie Flush. They said that it didn't matter what type of TT I had, and whether or not it had an enclosed underbelly. I thought that you might be interested in this info, because the install on the tornado is probably much the same.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Welcome...Welcome...Welcome.

Glad you found us.









Congrats on the new Outback. You're going to LOVE it.


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

Welcome and Enjoy!!


----------



## davel1957 (Mar 25, 2008)

Thank You Dawn!


----------



## davel1957 (Mar 25, 2008)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Welcome...Welcome...Welcome.
> 
> Glad you found us.
> 
> ...


Thanks Jim and Melinda! We're excited about our new purchase! Can't wait to camp this weekend!

Dave


----------



## davel1957 (Mar 25, 2008)

ColoradoChip said:


> Congrats and welcome! FYI, I am lookign at having a quickie flush put in before I use the black tank at all. I found it on Camping World for about $22.00 plus a $79.00 installation fee. I was surpised to see that the installation was so cheap, so I called Camping world, and their flat installation price is $79.00 on the Quickie Flush. They said that it didn't matter what type of TT I had, and whether or not it had an enclosed underbelly. I thought that you might be interested in this info, because the install on the tornado is probably much the same.


Thanks Chip! They are building a new Camping world superstore in Roanoke, VA, but it's not open yet. It's supposed to be soon though. For that price, I'd much rather them do the work!

Thanks again,

Dave


----------



## davel1957 (Mar 25, 2008)

Thank you. What a treasure this place is. I could spend days just reading about all the mods!

Dave


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

DaveL1957 said:


> I could spend days just reading about all the mods!


You haven't already ???









WELCOME (to your new home ....while in your home...or camper...or at the picnic table...or poolside....or...) You get the point!!


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Welcome, and congrats on the new Outback.

Enjoy.

Mark


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Welcome Dave1957 to the Outback Family
Congrats on the 25RSS

Don


----------

